# Old craftsman motor question, make??



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have another manual that I was going to upload. It is for an Old Surban. The model no on the manual says it's 143.582142. I can't tell for sure if it is a Tecumseh or a Briggs. I think it is a Tecumseh. Anyone know for sure. Let me know so I can upload it. 
Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Tecumseh HH120


----------

